# Petition for the ICS source code from HTC



## Seeds0215 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not one to typically throw these normally worthless petitions around, but perhaps it'll help? Worst case scenario is that nothing changes..

https://www.change.org/petitions/high-tech-computer-corporation-ota-ics-update-for-the-incredible-2-or-source-code


----------

